# I'm no longer tipping waiters and bartenders



## Goober

I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...

We don't 'have' to tip you either.

Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


People who depend on tips are the best tippers, I'm surprised.


----------



## Goober

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People who depend on tips are the best tippers, I'm surprised.


You'd think...

Two regular wait persons, one bartender, and many more to work or after their shifts...none of them are tipping.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People who depend on tips are the best tippers, I'm surprised.


True with cab drivers.....not necessarily with Fuber drivers.


----------



## UberHammer

They probably believed the Uber marketing that the tip is already included. I don't punish other people for Uber's lying. But I understand your frustration.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Plus the customer gets to "shaft" you after they leave your car and doesn't have to look you in the eye. It makes them feel anonymous.


----------



## UberHustla

You gave me a great idea. If you get a waiter or waitress and take them to or from work, and they don't tip you, you should go back and be sure to sit at one of their tables. Make sure they remember you. Then eat and don't leave a tip


----------



## Goober

sign the receipt "UberX Driver"


----------



## Shine'ola

when I know they are a bartender etc. I will say " just a little heads up, your rider rating is not so good " usually leads to you know what and a nice little tip for SHINE BOY !


----------



## Shine'ola

or hell ….who am I kidding……I use it on just about every pax


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Shine'ola said:


> or hell &#8230;.who am I kidding&#8230;&#8230;I use it on just about every pax


Anyone below a 5.0.......so do I.


----------



## pengduck

Goober said:


> sign the receipt "UberX Driver"


No sign it like this. Your service was great the table was clean. However due to me not receiving tips as an Uber driver I can not afford to tip you. Have a nice day.


----------



## UberHustla

I love eating at this restaurant. It's awesome that you guys accept credit card and it is a cashless service where the tip is not required. Thanks for the great service. Please ask your boss if he ever decides to start rating his employees to contact me. I would like to give you four stars (I'm taking a star off because of the price of the filet mignon). Have a great day. Waitress On!


----------



## Goober

OK I just ate lunch and I tipped the lady like $2 on some $7.00 pho


----------



## UBERBOSTONGUY

UberHustla said:


> I love eating at this restaurant. It's awesome that you guys accept credit card and it is a cashless service where the tip is not required. Thanks for the great service. Please ask your boss if he ever decides to start rating his employees to contact me. I would like to give you four stars (I'm taking a star off because of the price of the filet mignon). Have a great day. Waitress On!


cracking up!!!!


----------



## Shine'ola

oh the tip is not included ? it says right here on the menu that 18% is automatically added, oh snap that's for parties of 8 or more (taxi) but I don't have any extra cash, catch ya next time


----------



## RyBro

I think a lot of people think the tip is not expected or included or whatever. If they knew they were expected to tip, as per a taxi (15-20%) they would. Of course not everyone, but many more than now. Is there a way we can get the word out to people?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

RyBro said:


> I think a lot of people think the tip is not expected or included or whatever. If they knew they were expected to tip, as per a taxi (15-20%) they would. Of course not everyone, but many more than now. Is there a way we can get the word out to people?


Crap. What do the Lyft riders think when they are offered the option to leave a tip? Not MANY more tip.


----------



## RyBro

Fair point. But I think if people knew it was expected it would at least help. Of course what would REALLY help would be if you could see if they tipped before rating them. The cheapo's would be off the platform rather quickly


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

RyBro said:


> Fair point. But I think if people knew it was expected it would at least help. Of course what would REALLY help would be if you could see if they tipped before rating them. The cheapo's would be off the platform rather quickly


What would really help is if they KNEW you could see whether they tipped before they got out of the car and before you rated them. Just that awareness would keep some of the low lifes from slinking away.


----------



## LAuberX

Honestly, as restaurant prices have risen we rarely go out, after all I'm an Uberx driver!

I used to tip twice the tax ... in L.A. that is about 20%

Now closer to 15%, if service is bad less than 10%, but I always tip.

It's the economy stupid.


----------



## Goober

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Crap. What do the Lyft riders think when they are offered the option to leave a tip? Not MANY more tip.


I'm doing a mentor ride today....hopefully Minneapolis Lyft pax aren't so slinky


----------



## SOBE

UberHustla said:


> I love eating at this restaurant. It's awesome that you guys accept credit card and it is a cashless service where the tip is not required. Thanks for the great service. Please ask your boss if he ever decides to start rating his employees to contact me. I would like to give you four stars (I'm taking a star off because of the price of the filet mignon). Have a great day. Waitress On!


Excellent post!


----------



## ShooUber

I personally would prefer that Uber just raises the fare rates to a normal but still competitive rate, it's a better guaranty, because Uber current fare attracts a lot of broke ass or cheap pax that won't tip anyway. Just wondering how many of us drivers tip a big fast food chain place like Jack in the Crack or Micky D's not the mom and pop food shops they are allowed to put up a tip bucket at the register. I guess I'll start tipping my take out or at the drive through? We'll let me get my money ready, for 2 .49¢ tacos at Del? Humm. .49+.49=98¢ plus ca tax .09¢. So .98¢ x 20% for tip about .20¢ tip. I think I can afford that at a Uber's current pay rate. I'll just give the cashier $1.30 and tell them to keep the change. If Uber ever adds the auto tip function 20% (forced tip) like UberTaxi has in some areas to UberX (the pax presets the tip % amount) we'll be getting .80¢ for all those $4.00 fare, oh wait Uber takes out $1.00 for safe ride. So it's only .60¢ on the $3.00. Unless Uber gets technical and only lets the tip be on our cut which is only $2.40 the tip on that would be .48¢. Wow I could almost get another .49¢ Del Taco for dinner. Im really looking forward to that. Btw Del has their .49¢ taco in Tuesday 3 for $1.09, maybe I'll cut back on my splurges and eating out to only once a week, it's just really hard to find a place that let me use their microwave to cook my cup of noodles.

I'm kidding people it's not really that bad for me, just making a point. I am truly sorry for those who do have it like that or close to it, with the pay rates Uber has I'm sure it won't be hard to find someone here, I know your out there, God be with you and your family, and I truly hope you can get out of this mess and find something better, and not only depend on this gig. :-/


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

ShooUber said:


> I personally would prefer that Uber just raises the fare rates to a normal but still competitive rate...


Sadly....this is not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## jakob

I have always tipped and ever since I have noticed how much tip is needed, I now tip more.... I'm sure most of them work places where they depend on tips but hop I'm an uber and forget all about Tipping us.

But I have always have had this logic, tipper is always gonna tip. Doesn't matter when or where.


----------



## ShooUber

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sadly....this is not going to happen anytime soon.


Your probably right, just like the Tipping function, Not going to Happen anytime soon or ever. It would expose Uber to admitting to misrepresentation. All that marking they did with the tip being included, now they just say "no need to tip". It still has the pax think it's included, but helps keep Uber out of hot water with the on going class action lawsuit. They still lie about a lot of stuff, just not about the tipping being include.


----------



## Subauber14

UberHustla said:


> You gave me a great idea. If you get a waiter or waitress and take them to or from work, and they don't tip you, you should go back and be sure to sit at one of their tables. Make sure they remember you. Then eat and don't leave a tip


I actually did it Saturday night. Went to a local mexican joint where I had dropped a bartender off 3 times with no tip. When I sat at the bar she noticed me said "hey how's it going" I ate had two margaritas paid the bill left no tip. I'll probably see her this week and then we will discuss...


----------



## UberHustla

That's great lol. Keep us posted


----------



## Oh My

Was just thinking about this last night. I don't go out much anymore but why should I tip a bartender but I don't get tips? And, yes, I've driven many bartenders/waiters to and from work and don't get tipped...even after giving them a cigarette and/or waiting for them to get in the building safely...and more beyond the call of duty.

I even tip on carry outs but no more. Chicago has an extremely high Mexican service worker population here. Even at a well known Italian restaurant, the host, waitress, cook and delivery person is most likely to be Mexican.

Now last night I got a ride request from a female at a Mexican market. She texted the ride was for her husband. I asked for his name and she never responded. Moments later a guy knocks on my window and gives the wife's name. No problem, I'll do it. He pops the hatch open and another worker carts this big thing out and they loaded literally 60 bags in my car. Trip was less than a mile and I won't go into detail regarding the unloading.

They could have tipped for this excessive waiting especially on such a short trip.

Unfortunately, I will remember this.

I know bartenders in this town that live in fancy highrises and make about $65k/year and most of it is cash. They were doing even better before the economy tanked.

There's a whole trickle down effect from this Uber model as well as Groupon. I had a Groupon employee in my car the other night and had no problem sharing my "how is Uber working out for you?".....along with my experience with his company when my former employer offered a Groupon special on one of our products. No, we weren't getting a reduced commission on the Groupon sales, we were getting NO commission. I refused to process those sales and even our Customer Service reps wouldn't either.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

RyBro said:


> I think a lot of people think the tip is not expected or included or whatever. If they knew they were expected to tip, as per a taxi (15-20%) they would. Of course not everyone, but many more than now. Is there a way we can get the word out to people?





Oh My said:


> Was just thinking about this last night. I don't go out much anymore but why should I tip a bartender but I don't get tips. And, yes, I've driven many bartenders/waiters to and from work.
> 
> I even tip on carry outs but no more. Chicago has an extremely high Mexican service worker population here. Even at a well known Italian restaurant, the host, waitress, cook and delivery person is most likely to be Mexican.
> 
> Now last night I got a ride request from a female at a Mexican market. She texted the ride was for her husband. I asked for his name and she never responded. Moments later a guy knocks on my window and gives the wife's name. No problem, I'll do it. He pops the hatch open and another worker carts this big thing out and they loaded literally 60 bags in my car. Trip was less than a mile and I won't go into detail regarding the unloading.
> 
> They could have tipped for this excessive waiting especially on such a short trip.
> 
> Unfortunately, I will remember this.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Chicago has a high Mexican population ??
I thought they don't like the cold.
Mucho Frio, Mucho Frio


----------



## Oh My

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Chicago has a high Mexican population ??
> I thought they don't like the cold.
> Mucho Frio, Mucho Frio


More like "Sanctuary City".


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oh My said:


> More like "Sanctuary City".


So,what was in the 60 bags ? 
Rice and beans ?


----------



## Oh My

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So,what was in the 60 bags ?
> Rice and beans ?


Don't know and don't care. He just something about "none of it spills" but I was thinking there's no way all of that food is fitting in the kitchen of even a 2 bedroom apartment in that area. If we were delivering to a restaurant or homeless shelter that would be different.

When pulling away, given the entire scenario, I thought they could have stolen someone's phone, requested an Uber ride on it, then used her credit cards to buy all of that stuff. The female, supposed Uber account holder, never came out of the building to show her face, she was just taking the bags through the door.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Goober said:


> sign the receipt "UberX Driver"


Or, "what doesn't go around doesn't come around"


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberHustla said:


> You gave me a great idea. If you get a waiter or waitress and take them to or from work, and they don't tip you, you should go back and be sure to sit at one of their tables. Make sure they remember you. Then eat and don't leave a tip


I already do, btw, if you ever visit the Hard Rock in Nashville, be sure to request a bald waiter with a full beard and feel free not to tip him.


----------



## UberOne

Goober said:


> OK I just ate lunch and I tipped the lady like $2 on some $7.00 pho


the good part of you got the better side of you! I'd feel harsh gypping a mom and pop shop.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oh My said:


> Don't know and don't care. He just something about "none of it spills" but I was thinking there's no way all of that food is fitting in the kitchen of even a 2 bedroom apartment in that area. If we were delivering to a restaurant or homeless shelter that would be different.
> 
> When pulling away, given the entire scenario, I thought they could have stolen someone's phone, requested an Uber ride on it, then used her credit cards to buy all of that stuff. The female, supposed Uber account holder, never came out of the building to show her face, she was just taking the bags through the door.


If you get a call from Uber about a stolen credit card or phone in the future then you'll know for sure. 
It happened to me, people going from NYC to Philly with a stolen credit card. I got paid for it. $500 ride.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberOne said:


> the good part of you got the better side of you! I'd feel harsh gypping a mom and pop shop.


I don't not tip waiters in general, but if I remember who stiffed me and where they work, I'll return the favor and invite my friends to do the same.


----------



## UberOne

I actually wouldn't be surprised if bartenders and waitresses don't tip, especially if they had a bad night and didn't rake in much. Uber drivers rely more on fares (albeit they have car and gas expenses).

However, let's reverse the logic here. Let's say you received a $2 tip, the only one of the night, and you go to a bar at the end of your shift to grab a beer. You pretty much relinquish the $2 tip you earned to pay another tip. And you think to yourself, there goes some of my gas money; likewise, for a waitress or bartender, it's 'there goes my rent' money.


----------



## Raider

Man i've been trying to find a way to solicit tips without having to flash my penis or say anything that's too "right between the eye" there's just no way of doing so...might just say **** it and do it like Peter Griffin


----------



## Jackie murphy

I'm @ a loss I dodnt know if I can blame them it does say Tip Included .Why after Uber gets sued because of tips they dodnt change this . Common sense would say tip them something but people r different today .Young people r cheap splitting 9 .00 Uber rides .Im done with Uber but rates have to go up .Ny Eve my last nite very little tips


----------



## Chicago-uber

Draw 5 stars on the tip line...


----------



## UberXWhip

Goober said:


> OK I just ate lunch and I tipped the lady like $2 on some $7.00 pho


I did the exact same thing today. $2 tip on $7 pho. WEIRD.


----------



## Raider

UberXWhip said:


> I did the exact same thing today. $2 tip on $7 pho. WEIRD.


Man take care of my Viet peoples..they cool cats. I see more and more white people eat Pho now, which is great...and so funny when they eat it with forks


----------



## RideshareGuru

Jackie murphy said:


> I'm @ a loss I dodnt know if I can blame them it does say Tip Included .Why after Uber gets sued because of tips they dodnt change this . Common sense would say tip them something but people r different today .Young people r cheap splitting 9 .00 Uber rides .Im done with Uber but rates have to go up .Ny Eve my last nite very little tips


No, it says "tipping not necessary". Tipping your waiter is not necessary either, and I bet if the same waiter took a cab at a much higher rate, he'd tip his cabbie.


----------



## Goober

Raider said:


> Man take care of my Viet peoples..they cool cats. I see more and more white people eat Pho now, which is great...and so funny when they eat it with forks


This white-ass-dude uses the chopsticks. Thank you very much.



RideshareGuru said:


> No, it says "tipping not necessary". Tipping your waiter is not necessary either, and I bet if the same waiter took a cab at a much higher rate, he'd tip his cabbie.


Exactly, there is _never_ a need to tip. I'm fed up with the logic that because we don't pay the same fees as taxi drivers, that we are better off (especially at these rates)....I _pay_ for my car, I _pay_ for vehicle inspections, gas, insurance, etc. Plus I don't have a dispatch, other than the ability to position myself for pings...when Uber loads the boat with drivers...sometimes I make like $4.00/hr. _or_ less...to say we don't rely on tips is just nonsense...the customer base simply has no idea what we end up giving back to Uber in commissions + 'safe ride fees'...especially minimum fares...especially if I drive several miles or wait for you for your minimum fare. Or like this morning, when I am out at 5AM and it is -10 degrees, -25 to -30 with the windchill...if I drive ten mins to you and you don't go too far...you better believe if you don't scratch my back your rating is going to nosedive, *****.


----------



## Oh My

UberOne said:


> the good part of you got the better side of you! I'd feel harsh gypping a mom and pop shop.


Their prices at Mom and Pop shops are grossly inflated. I would love to support them with the notion that you're at least paying for top notch service or a unique product but that isn't the case anymore. Their hours of operation are for their convenience not yours, they're snobs and most of their merchandise you can now get 1/2 price at Macy's, Home Depot with a coupon....or Wal-Mart without a coupon or "rewards club" card.

The food? I can cook better myself.


----------



## Oh My

Ex


RideshareGuru said:


> No, it says "tipping not necessary". Tipping your waiter is not necessary either, and I bet if the same waiter took a cab at a much higher rate, he'd tip his cabbie.


Exactly. And stand out in the rain while trying to find one rather than having someone wait for him while "just putting my shoes on" or her "waiting on the elevator to come up".

This is where this is ALL wrong and Uber won't sustain itself even at double the current rate in my market anyway.


----------



## gregthedriver

If they don't tip you atleast hook em up with a 1 star rating. Made me feel better sometimes.


----------



## Oh My

gregthedriver said:


> If they don't tip you atleast hook em up with a 1 star rating. Made me feel better sometimes.


All of my riders, no matter how prompt, how nice, and if they entered their destination address and didn't fuss about the route the entire way get a 4 star at the most. Not that any of this matters anyway.


----------



## gregthedriver

That 4 is too generous bruh. 1 or 2 if no tip. 5 if tipped . That is how I roll baby


----------



## Oh My

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> If you get a call from Uber about a stolen credit card or phone in the future then you'll know for sure.
> It happened to me, people going from NYC to Philly with a stolen credit card. I got paid for it. $500 ride.


I'm sure this is all paid for in the "Safe Rider Fee" deducted from each....ride (no matter how near or far).


----------



## Oh My

gregthedriver said:


> That 4 is too generous bruh. 1 or 2 if no tip. 5 if tipped . That is how I roll baby


Thanks for the "tip" but what do you think the outcome will be for a constant 2 star rider (who's ratings are masked in Chicago anyway)? They'll be "deactivated"? Highly unlikely.


----------



## Oh My

pengduck said:


> No sign it like this. Your service was great the table was clean. However due to me not receiving tips as an Uber driver I can not afford to tip you. Have a nice day.


And add "You were great! But there were no mints or hot water in the bathroom and the pasta wasn't el dente as per the menu. Sorry about the traffic jam on your last ride but it was totally beyond my control too. Nice **** but you didn't even get a chance to see my package or even my eyes.".


----------



## gregthedriver

Other drivers will cancel their cheap whack asses


----------



## Oh My

RideshareGuru said:


> I already do, btw, if you ever visit the Hard Rock in Nashville, be sure to request a bald waiter with a full beard and feel free not to tip him.


And the call girl in Chicago's Gold Coast in the fur that I took home to her ghetto on the west side. You know she got a "tip" in many forms. She could at least spread a little more joy.


----------



## centralFLFuber

leave em 5 beautifully drawn stars on a napkin


----------



## Oh My

gregthedriver said:


> Other drivers will cancel their cheap whack asses


Rider ratings are masked in $hitcago.


----------



## pako garcia

Tipless is whats make us different from the stinky cabs
We are ridiculous cheap and we are helping to make people ridiculos cheap
It is for this that poople love us and travis loves us


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oh My said:


> And the call girl in Chicago's Gold Coast in the fur that I took home to her ghetto on the west side. You know she got a "tip" in many forms. She could at least spread a little more joy.


At least a BJ


----------



## Oh My

centralFLFuber said:


> leave em 5 beautifully drawn stars on a napkin


Great idea! Maybe even go to OfficeMax and get some of those little gold ones they used to put on our spelling test or forehead in 3rd grade.


----------



## Oh My

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> At least a BJ


Ya know. Or pay for the Lysol spray I clean the door handles and seats with after they exit. Syphilis is at epidemic levels here. Nevermind H1N1, ebola, fecal matter.......


----------



## RideshareGuru

Oh My said:


> And the call girl in Chicago's Gold Coast in the fur that I took home to her ghetto on the west side. You know she got a "tip" in many forms. She could at least spread a little more joy.


I'm not sure how much "joy" there is in what she can spread, probably a pack of herpes in there though, lol.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Oh My said:


> Rider ratings are masked in $hitcago.


What the hell is the point of having them then?


----------



## gregthedriver

Masked ratings is cray. I put a sign that said "this ride is cheap please tip accordingly" it did not work for shi. Uber customers are hot garbage


----------



## Oh My

RideshareGuru said:


> What the hell is the point of having them then?


???!!! My point as well.


----------



## Oh My

pako garcia said:


> Tipless is whats make us different from the stinky cabs
> We are ridiculous cheap and we are helping to make people ridiculos chip
> It is for this that poople love us and travis loves us


I swear, I'm waiting for the day I take Oprah to the airport for $23 and no tip. That disguise didn't work. I heard you talking to Gayle and Steadman on a 3 way.......call that is.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oh My said:


> I swear, I'm waiting for the day I take Oprah to the airport for $23 and no tip. That disguise didn't work. I heard you talking to Gayle and Steadman on a 3 way.......call that is.


I drove Oprah's relatives from NYC to Philly to a basketball game, horrible traffic after the game and no tip.


----------



## Oh My

Her "management people" were supposed to take care of this. There's alway a dispute and delay over Aretha's limo rides too because of her "management". Hopefully that inaugural hat has been paid for by now because there was an issue with that too.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oh My said:


> Her "management people" were supposed to take care of this. There's alway a dispute and delay over Aretha's limo rides too because of her "management". Hopefully that inaugural hat has been paid for by now because there was an issue with that too.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

You worked for a limousine company?


----------



## Raider

Goober said:


> This white-ass-dude uses the chopsticks. Thank you very much.


These don't count bra










Anywho, back on topic...i find myself being cheaper on tips these days...i still tip, but i put a lot of things into perspective now before i do...like, i'm broke as ****


----------



## hanger

Oh My said:


> Rider ratings are masked in $hitcago.


Mine aren't masked. I use an Android phone. The rider's name began to be hidden a few weeks back, but I've always seen the riders ratings in Chicago.


----------



## UberXTampa

UberHustla said:


> You gave me a great idea. If you get a waiter or waitress and take them to or from work, and they don't tip you, you should go back and be sure to sit at one of their tables. Make sure they remember you. Then eat and don't leave a tip


Make sure you eat cheapest menu item, order water, ask a lot of questions, sit very long that he cannot take another customer to that table and leave with 5 stars painted on the receipt


----------



## UberXTampa

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Chicago has a high Mexican population ??
> I thought they don't like the cold.
> Mucho Frio, Mucho Frio


Kitchens are warm. Most of them are in the kitchens and not out in Chicago most of the time


----------



## gregthedriver

I really love the fake thank you the passengers say at the end of a quiet ride and the 5 stars comment as if I give a shi . Give me an extra dollar or two or gtfo of my shi . Real talk


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberXTampa said:


> Make sure you eat cheapest menu item, order water, ask a lot of questions, sit very long that he cannot take another customer to that table and leave with 5 stars painted on the receipt


No, you got it wrong, order expensive stuff, demand refills, order several courses (appetizer, salad, main course, alcoholic beverages, dessert), talk to the other customers and mention that he doesn't tip others, ***** about the service to his manager, and then leave him 3 stars on the tip line of the receipt. Sign it and put, "remember to tip your Uber driver" under your signature.


----------



## UberXTampa

RideshareGuru said:


> No, you got it wrong, order expensive stuff, demand refills, order several courses (appetizer, salad, main course, alcoholic beverages, dessert), talk to the other customers and mention that he doesn't tip others, ***** about the service to his manager, and then leave him 3 stars on the tip line of the receipt. Sign it and put, "remember to tip your Uber driver" under your signature.


I don't think many of us can afford expensive things just to prove a point. Acting cheaper than a UberX rider might make our point better.


----------



## UberXTampa

Or better yet, we identify a person and post where he works here. Then all UberX drivers who can conveniently visit the same person/place do the same thing to him oveR and over and over. This tormenting can make the news, you need to make an example of somebody to expose a social defect.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberXTampa said:


> I don't think many of us can afford expensive things just to prove a point. Acting cheaper than a UberX rider might make our point better.


Bring friends, order things at different times and split the check. For bonus points, you can argue about splitting the value of appetizers, or about which item goes on who's check. Waiters don't expect a big tip on a cheap tab, but if it's a big tab, they will be fuming when they get stiffed.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberXTampa said:


> Or better yet, we identify a person and post where he works here. Then all UberX drivers who can conveniently visit the same person/place do the same thing to him oveR and over and over. This tormenting can make the news, you need to make an example of somebody to expose a social defect.





RideshareGuru said:


> I already do, btw, if you ever visit the Hard Rock in Nashville, be sure to request a bald waiter with a full beard and feel free not to tip him.


One step ahead of you, lol


----------



## wolf

Me2


----------



## frndthDuvel

Oh My said:


> I swear, I'm waiting for the day I take Oprah to the airport for $23 and no tip. That disguise didn't work. I heard you talking to Gayle and Steadman on a 3 way.......call that is.


My wife drove Steadman once to get a rent a car. He tipped.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

frndthDuvel said:


> My wife drove Steadman once to get a rent a car. He tipped.


$5 ?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> $5 ?


Tipped her and another $20 for doing their no tip job .


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

frndthDuvel said:


> Tipped her and another $20 for doing their no tip job .


What a sporty guy.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

RyBro said:


> Fair point. But I think if people knew it was expected it would at least help. Of course what would REALLY help would be if you could see if they tipped before rating them. The cheapo's would be off the platform rather quickly


I don't know if it's just here in Orlando or not, but with lyft, you can select who you will pick up based on the average tip they dole out.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Chauffeur_James said:


> I don't know if it's just here in Orlando or not, but with lyft, you can select who you will pick up based on the average tip they dole out.


That's not average tip amount, that is for donation markets. In select markets, pax don't even have to pay drivers, it is a "donation", so you put in the minimum acceptable donation that you are willing to accept based on pax history.


----------



## RyBro

UberXTampa said:


> Or better yet, we identify a person and post where he works here. Then all UberX drivers who can conveniently visit the same person/place do the same thing to him oveR and over and over. This tormenting can make the news, you need to make an example of somebody to expose a social defect.


Great idea. Let's do this!
Although I suggest, to make it more effective, we do a tip ban at any place where an employee didnt tip. We can explain who at the location got the place on the tip ban. Collective punishment, yes.... But it will work, and the goal here is publicity: "Uber drivers boycott local restaurant tips".


----------



## RyBro

Should we start a new thread for this, or? I have two places in Los Angeles ready to TIP BAN.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

RideshareGuru said:


> That's not average tip amount, that is for donation markets. In select markets, pax don't even have to pay drivers, it is a "donation", so you put in the minimum acceptable donation that you are willing to accept based on pax history.


Wow, that's horrible, who the hell would sign up for that. So if you get a new pax, even though you may had marked 100%, they can still literally pay nothing for a ride??!?!


----------



## RideshareGuru

Chauffeur_James said:


> Wow, that's horrible, who the hell would sign up for that. So if you get a new pax, even though you may had marked 100%, they can still literally pay nothing for a ride??!?!


In a few markets, yes. There's some posts about it. Fortunately there's only like 5 or 6 markets like that now. Used to be a lot more.


----------



## UberXTampa

RyBro said:


> Great idea. Let's do this!
> Although I suggest, to make it more effective, we do a tip ban at any place where an employee didnt tip. We can explain who at the location got the place on the tip ban. Collective punishment, yes.... But it will work, and the goal here is publicity: "Uber drivers boycott local restaurant tips".


I am all in for this.

Collective punishment was the way I was thinking this morning until I saw it written here.

Point is to make a point and publicity with it.

If we start seeing people give us less stars, then everyone gets 1 star. and people with low star rating don't get picked up.


----------



## Raider

Alright folks in all serious, you can't really blame the pax...Uber puts in Bold front and repeated it several times, that TIPS ARE INCLUDED in the fare...that's what the pax see, and think, so you can't blame them for not tipping. 


Imagine if you went to a restaurant, and they have it in bold, "tips are included with your bill, do you still tip? Most likely no, but sometimes people will tip on top for extraordinary services, as some of us get tipped sometimes too.


Uber is to blame, i used to enjoy doing this, now i find it funny to **** with pax at times lol...makes my day


----------



## Goober

Raider said:


> Alright folks in all serious, you can't really blame the pax...Uber puts in Bold front and repeated it several times, that TIPS ARE INCLUDED in the fare...that's what the pax see, and think, so you can't blame them for not tipping.
> 
> Imagine if you went to a restaurant, and they have it in bold, "tips are included with your bill, do you still tip? Most likely no, but sometimes people will tip on top for extraordinary services, as some of us get tipped sometimes too.
> 
> Uber is to blame, i used to enjoy doing this, now i find it funny to **** with pax at times lol...makes my day


Where do they put it? It simply says, "Being Uber means there is no need to tip!"

It is always funny to **** with pax...especially when they think they can ask you all sorts of personal shit.


----------



## Raider

Goober said:


> Where do they put it? It simply says, "Being Uber means there is no need to tip!"
> 
> It is always funny to **** with pax...especially when they think they can ask you all sorts of personal shit.


If you watch the video when you sign up as a rider it says, "tip is included in the fare" i think...at least that's what i saw when i signed up awhile ago...then i took a few rides and i'm like shit, i should become a driver, i'd make shit tons of money LOLOLOLOL....actually did for awhile, when rates were 3 base and 1.75 a mile and surge....made a killing, now it kills me


----------



## UberXWhip

Raider said:


> Man take care of my Viet peoples..they cool cats. I see more and more white people eat Pho now, which is great...and so funny when they eat it with forks


I'm white and I use chopsticks like a boss.


----------



## RyBro

Raider said:


> Alright folks in all serious, you can't really blame the pax...Uber puts in Bold front and repeated it several times, that TIPS ARE INCLUDED in the fare...that's what the pax see, and think, so you can't blame them for not tipping.
> 
> Imagine if you went to a restaurant, and they have it in bold, "tips are included with your bill, do you still tip? Most likely no, but sometimes people will tip on top for extraordinary services, as some of us get tipped sometimes too.
> 
> Uber is to blame, i used to enjoy doing this, now i find it funny to **** with pax at times lol...makes my day


I drive for Lyft. Lyft doesn't say the tip is included. Lyft asks the pax how much they want to tip, they have to actively choose NADA. And they do, all the time. Yesterday I drove to a far off suburb, like almost 7 miles to the location. Picked up a cook, who has "worked in all parts of restaurants for 15 years" to take her to work. 5.3 miles to work. Very friendly, she chatted, her boy friend had worked for Lyft etc... She called the restaurant when she was near by and I overheard them say they would pay for her Lyft (she was coming in to work at the last minute). Guess how much she tipped? NADA. $12 ride, I made $9.60. Seven miles there, 5.3 back.

I think we should be serious about this, if we could get media coverage about tiping with ride sharing you could really see a change. Any ideas on the best way to get lots of drivers to help out? We need a list of bars, restaurants, beauty salons, etc.... where drivers drop off/pick up employees who don't tip! Ideas?


----------



## Goober

RyBro said:


> I drive for Lyft. Lyft doesn't say the tip is included. Lyft asks the pax how much they want to tip, they have to actively choose NADA. And they do, all the time. Yesterday I drove to a far off suburb, like almost 7 miles to the location. Picked up a cook, who has "worked in all parts of restaurants for 15 years" to take her to work. 5.3 miles to work. Very friendly, she chatted, her boy friend had worked for Lyft etc... She called the restaurant when she was near by and I overheard them say they would pay for her Lyft (she was coming in to work at the last minute). Guess how much she tipped? NADA. $12 ride, I made $9.60. Seven miles there, 5.3 back.
> 
> I think we should be serious about this, if we could get media coverage about tiping with ride sharing you could really see a change. Any ideas on the best way to get lots of drivers to help out? We need a list of bars, restaurants, beauty salons, etc.... where drivers drop off/pick up employees who don't tip! Ideas?


You guys in LA, NYC, San Fran would be more effective at it than the 6 ppl, including @haji I've seen on here who are from Mpls!

But seriously, just don't tip...sign it your UberX or Lyft driver


----------



## Goober

People just don't understand the expenses...So what if we don't have to pay a flat out fee to a taxi company?...taxi drivers don't have to provide their own depreciation, insurance, etc. ad. infinitum. 

I can easily put 200 miles on in a day, that trumps the $100/day expense taxi drivers pay!


----------



## Oh My

I took a waitress to one of Chicago's hot spots this afternoon. She was waiting at the curb for me to pick her up at her residence after my pre-text message "not waiting, please be ready". Quite a conversation. I mentioned that I'm sure her fancy, hipster, "members only club"/restaurant isn't seating people at a table while waiting for the rest of the party to arrive, right? She agreed.

Anyway, I even let her smoke in my car and STILL no tip.

I did mention the "what goes around, comes around" warning too. She just moved here from St. Louis (like just about every other one of my riders).

P.S. Her "club"/restaurant pays for her health insurance and an additional 15% on credit card tips.

I'm more than willing to organize an Uber strike at this point. She can go try to smoke on the bus, get clobbered for her iPhone and purse and.....be late.


----------



## frndthDuvel

I had an issue with Bof A, I called for resolution. After resolution I get the follow up survey. It gets to a box asking if I wanted to say anything to the rep who assisted.

" I wrote, I rated you like an Uber Driver would want to be rated. Please tip your UBER driver"

I figured you never know, perhaps whoever was going to read this would relate. As any ranking less than 10 I am sure they have to answer to.


----------



## Oh My

RyBro said:


> Great idea. Let's do this!
> Although I sIuggest, to make it more effective, we do a tip ban at any place where an employee didnt tip. We can explain who at the location got the place on the tip ban. Collective punishment, yes.... But it will work, and the goal here is publicity: "Uber drivers boycott local restaurant tips".


xxx N. Green St., Chicago would be a great start. I got an inside scoop. Monday-Thursdays are "service worker 1/2 off nights" on food AND drinks. Let's see if we qualify at this "members only restaurant".


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


Genius!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People who depend on tips are the best tippers, I'm surprised.


Not in my experience!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Not in my experience!


Not with Uber, In a yellow taxi, they do, because they know what it is to tip.
Uber says the tip is included.


----------



## frndthDuvel

First you ask them if they use Uber and need a referral for that first free ride credit. Then when they brag how much and for how long they have used UBER one could then say " and I am sure you always tip your UBER driver right?" I have never done that, but I will never drink another beer (mmm San Diego the Napa Valley of Craft beer) or eat at some ALL pork palace without ever asking the above.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Not with Uber, In a yellow taxi, they do, because they know what it is to tip.
> Uber says the tip is included.


UberLIES. They tell the truth in legalese because they have to.

"Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary."


----------



## Oh My

Too much experience with this in Chicago. I picked 2 up on Dearborn St. that met me at the curb after a 4 minute wait. They then decided to they had to go back up for the rest of their clothes. The Cheapskate Uber account holder texted me to wait a few minutes longer. I took off and cancelled as a "no show". I knew he, nor they, were tipping. I'm not paying for his 3rd equity loan, STD bills or divorce lawyer. Buh, bye.


----------



## BlkGeep

It's customary to tip your *****? Damn, everyone gets tipped but us! Although I think a tip is something else in their business all together different than we are talking about. We get the whole tip shaft and balls.


----------



## Samename

Subauber14 said:


> I actually did it Saturday night. Went to a local mexican joint where I had dropped a bartender off 3 times with no tip. When I sat at the bar she noticed me said "hey how's it going" I ate had two margaritas paid the bill left no tip. I'll probably see her this week and then we will discuss...


I can't wait to here how this conversation goes If you see her again.


----------



## Samename

houcabbie said:


> Yea, I drive a cab and uber occasionally. In the cab I get a lot of passengers going to the "massage parlors" aka ***** houses here we get a $40 kick back for each person we bring. You have to walk in with the customer so they know you brought him. They always tell the customer $80 + tips. Tips being $120.


They charge $80 and give you $40. Not sure I buy that. Or are you saying it's $40 for you, $40 for the place, and $120 for the woman when the massage is upgraded to soft tissue.


----------



## Samename

houcabbie said:


> $80 for the place $80 for the girl and $40 for me


Drivers need to figure out every way possible to get these kind of perks and side deals to make this job profitable.


----------



## toi

i think OP is missing the point that no waitresses or waiters like to work for a restaurant where they don't make tips.
über advertises no tip necessary , so whose fault is it?


----------



## passengerX

Drivers - you are punishing the wrong people: Uber advertises that it's cheaper than a taxis and that there are no tips. You can't blame people for believing Uber's hype that Uber is a new business model that benefits both passengers and drivers.

Look in the phone app under "How to use Uber." It says: "Do I need to tip my driver? You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there is no need to tip."

Some people will tip anyway but again, it's perfectly understandable that many won't.


----------



## AmberLamps

I took a Uberx to the hockey game the other night. Guy rolls up to my house in his brand new $40k jeep bumping tunes, handing out water and jolly ranchers.

When he drops me off i hand him a $5, he looks at me with disgust "ohhhh nooo i cant take that, here take it back" as he throws it back at me. 

I take the $5 and tuck it into his shirt pocket and tell the young rookie "trust me son, you will be begging pax for this by next week when you realize your losing money by driving for Fuber"

It is these ****ing clueless nooobie drivers that buy into and reinforce Ubers unethical practices, and dont educate themselves or the pax base.


----------



## AmberLamps

When people ask if "tip is included" I tell them " no, acyually a 20% tip is deducted from my pay and uber takes it, i recieve nothing"


----------



## centralFLFuber

AmberLamps said:


> I took a Uberx to the hockey game the other night. Guy rolls up to my house in his brand new $40k jeep bumping tunes, handing out water and jolly ranchers.
> 
> When he drops me off i hand him a $5, he looks at me with disgust "ohhhh nooo i cant take that, here take it back" as he throws it back at me.
> 
> I take the $5 and tuck it into his shirt pocket and tell the young rookie "trust me son, you will be begging pax for this by next week when you realize your losing money by driving for Fuber"
> 
> It is these ****ing clueless nooobie drivers that buy into and reinforce Ubers unethical practices, and dont educate themselves or the pax base.


good man


----------



## Oh My

passengerX said:


> Drivers - you are punishing the wrong people: Uber advertises that it's cheaper than a taxis and that there are no tips. You can't blame people for believing Uber's hype that Uber is a new business model that benefits both passengers and drivers.
> 
> Look in the phone app under "How to use Uber." It says: "Do I need to tip my driver? You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there is no need to tip."
> 
> Some people will tip anyway but again, it's perfectly understandable that many won't.


Exactly. It's Ubers fault. Out of about 140 rides this week, I did have two 5-star passengers........they both tipped.

I could be out on the road right now but have to hit the coin-op car wash to power spray the salt off my leather seats/door panels and wet/dry vac the 2 quarts of salt water from my floor boards before they rust through.

Happy Ubering ya'll!


----------



## CowboyMC

UberHustla said:


> You gave me a great idea. If you get a waiter or waitress and take them to or from work, and they don't tip you, you should go back and be sure to sit at one of their tables. Make sure they remember you. Then eat and don't leave a tip


That is a GREAT idea! I have a client like that. Will do it once. After that he might spit in my food!


----------



## RideshareGuru

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


I just keep a running list of where to go when i don't feel like tipping. And before everyone blames uber, I've been stiffed plenty of times on Lyft too and their app asks them to tip even before rating. On the tip line i always write: "Be sure to tip your driver" right after the big fat zero.


----------



## OCBob

toi said:


> i think OP is missing the point that no waitresses or waiters like to work for a restaurant where they don't make tips.
> über advertises no tip necessary , so whose fault is it?


We are not forced to tip at a restaurant but we do because it is customary to do so. It is for many places and services yet for PAX and especially the ones in the service industry that decide they are going to stiff us.

I love those that get no tip from some of these folks that rely on tips and then go into their business and stiff them. Just remember to put on the line where a tip goes, "5 stars!"


----------



## OCBob

Raider said:


> Alright folks in all serious, you can't really blame the pax...Uber puts in Bold front and repeated it several times, that TIPS ARE INCLUDED in the fare...that's what the pax see, and think, so you can't blame them for not tipping.
> 
> Imagine if you went to a restaurant, and they have it in bold, "tips are included with your bill, do you still tip? Most likely no, but sometimes people will tip on top for extraordinary services, as some of us get tipped sometimes too.
> 
> Uber is to blame, i used to enjoy doing this, now i find it funny to **** with pax at times lol...makes my day


Big difference. When tip is included, we see it on the bill and that is not the case with Uber. Also, what part of a $4 fare which we get $2.40 is considered the tip? If PAX are too stupid to realize this and we went farther out to take them a mile, **** them! When I see a PAX with a lower than normal rating, I let them know and hope they ask if I know why. One of things I mention is "Do you tip your driver?" If they ask about tips are included, I then school them. Those with a rating of 4.85 and higher can afford to be more blunt about it.


----------



## Gsuscryst

Sorry...didn't read the last 4 pages...

But I've been wanting to suggest... what if we united to TWO star every rider... as a baseline median. If they Tip? Well then they get 5 stars. And if something goes wrong we can still 1 star them.

It may not be a fair system, But is there anything "fair" about Uber? And if we can all commit and make it stick, maybe it hits the rumour mill and breaks as news. That could force Uber to address the tipping situation, or at least bring media attention to the fact that with the rate cuts, we really NEED tips.


----------



## Gsuscryst

I deliver pizza part time. I started with UBER to see if I'd make more money doing that... since I liked the idea of not having to request off or get my shift covered if I was tired from my full-time gig or wanted to make plans (I deliver fri & sat nights, mainly.) 

Jury is still out on Uber being a worthwhile replacement. But it isn't looking good for them.

Anyway, I have delivered food to plenty of barber shops/hair salons and frequently have gotten no tip, and not a single cent if it was paid by a credit card. This is an occupation, like a waiter/waitress that depends on tips! So I've always dreamed of going there and getting my hair cut by the same person and either tip them the change I got, or tip them nothing in return. The problem is that these places don't really cut white peoples hair so If I went through with it, I think it would come off as way more adversarial than I would intend.


----------



## OCBob

Gsuscryst said:


> I deliver pizza part time. I started with UBER to see if I'd make more money doing that... since I liked the idea of not having to request off or get my shift covered if I was tired from my full-time gig or wanted to make plans (I deliver fri & sat nights, mainly.)
> 
> Jury is still out on Uber being a worthwhile replacement. But it isn't looking good for them.
> 
> Anyway, I have delivered food to plenty of barber shops/hair salons and frequently have gotten no tip, and not a single cent if it was paid by a credit card. This is an occupation, like a waiter/waitress that depends on tips! So I've always dreamed of going there and getting my hair cut by the same person and either tip them the change I got, or tip them nothing in return. The problem is that these places don't really cut white peoples hair so If I went through with it, I think it would come off as way more adversarial than I would intend.


Your last line pretty much sums up why you didn't get a tip. It is sad that a business, that realizes on tips, doesn't do the same. Maybe their clientele don't tip them. I would need an opinion from the black guys and girls here to answer that one.


----------



## alex589

I am tipping more now...It is good for your Karma!


----------



## OCBob

Dropped of a newbie to his bartending gig, good fair but no tip (put me in OC's sweetest ping protection that I know so bonus points for that). I am thinking of going to take him up on his offer of coming in during happy hour and drink a beer and at the line for tip, write "5 star service. Tip your Uber drivers!"
Luckily, I took another bartender and while she wasn't going to work, gave me a $3 tip on a $11.50 fare...THANK YOU!


----------



## alex589

*

UberX in Germany*
*
*


----------



## alex589

New UberSeX services for ********:


----------



## alex589

Uber will deliver you to your living room free of charge...


----------



## Oh My

BlkGeep said:


> It's customary to tip your *****? Damn, everyone gets tipped but us! Although I think a tip is something else in their business all together different than we are talking about. We get the whole tip shaft and balls.


The only reason they work for tips is because everybody is afraid to stick the whole thing in.


----------



## HoverCraft1

To start a tip conversation: Me -- "Do you take cabs much?" PAX, "not anymore since I started using Uber" Me: "isn't it great how much you're saving you on this ride... this would be like I don't know, maybe a $30 dollar cab ride?....Pax: "Yeah this is great, I love UBER", Me ... "yeah isn't it ironic that at the end of an expensive cab ride, we always throw in, at least a $5.00 tip? PAX: "and Uber says the tip is included? Me: "No...UBER takes 20% of everything" PAX "really, it says in their app that tipping is not neccessary" Me: "thats true, just like in restaurants...you can completely walk into a restaurant, have a meal, and walk out without leaving a tip, because, in restaurants,"tipping is not required" PAX ( wheels turning) .....Me: " but I don't want you to think I'm working you for a tip, in fact especially since we talked about it I wouldn't feel right about taking a tip, but maybe for next time...only if you feel that the driver treated you well" Low ball... This has averaged me a 10-15% tip average per day, and will hopefully help your brother drivers. Good Luck !


----------



## Lidman

AmberLamps said:


> I took a Uberx to the hockey game the other night. Guy rolls up to my house in his brand new $40k jeep bumping tunes, handing out water and jolly ranchers.
> 
> When he drops me off i hand him a $5, he looks at me with disgust "ohhhh nooo i cant take that, here take it back" as he throws it back at me.
> 
> I take the $5 and tuck it into his shirt pocket and tell the young rookie "trust me son, you will be begging pax for this by next week when you realize your losing money by driving for Fuber"
> 
> It is these ****ing clueless nooobie drivers that buy into and reinforce Ubers unethical practices, and dont educate themselves or the pax base.


 The driver must having watching one of "Sly's" videos.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

HoverCraft1 said:


> To start a tip conversation: Me -- "Do you take cabs much?" PAX, "not anymore since I started using Uber" Me: "isn't it great how much you're saving you on this ride... this would be like I don't know, maybe a $30 dollar cab ride?....Pax: "Yeah this is great, I love UBER", Me ... "yeah isn't it ironic that at the end of an expensive cab ride, we always throw in, at least a $5.00 tip? PAX: "and Uber says the tip is included? Me: "No...UBER takes 20% of everything" PAX "really, it says in their app that tipping is not neccessary" Me: "thats true, just like in restaurants...you can completely walk into a restaurant, have a meal, and walk out without leaving a tip, because, in restaurants,"tipping is not required" PAX ( wheels turning) .....Me: " but I don't want you to think I'm working you for a tip, in fact especially since we talked about it I wouldn't feel right about taking a tip, but maybe for next time...only if you feel that the driver treated you well" Low ball... This has averaged me a 10-15% tip average per day, and will hopefully help your brother drivers. Good Luck !


Would quit before I started working people over for tips they obviously do not feel the slightest bit compelled to give up. 2.5 surge ride, there's my tip, goodnight. If all riders tipped even a little, I could drive base rates, sometimes.

Maybe someday Uber will run out of jackasses to sign up, their reputation as an employer will be shot, and they'll have to consider what it would have taken to build a sustainable system. But right now the money is a geyser and we can only watch as the toddler wanders around in traffic.


----------



## alex589

Uber rating as a company 3.4....Uber on?

http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Uber-EI_IE575263.11,15.htm


----------



## jiwagon

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People who depend on tips are the best tippers, I'm surprised.


No. the best tippers are Uber Black customers. That simple.

They have money and class and they cannot sleep without showing it.

Which is another huge part of why I hate UberX.


----------



## Ziggy

jizzwagon said:


> No. the best tippers are Uber Black customers. That simple.
> They have money and class and they cannot sleep without showing it. Which is another huge part of why I hate UberX.


We don't have Black in Austin; but many of my Select pax have money and they love to tip. In fact, I had a pax today (who I've taken before) ride was $30, he tipped $20 ... and asked me to ask Uber to add a Tip function for riders ... cause he loves to tip, but hates carrying cash. *previous $30ish ride he also gave me $20 tip ... and once again asked for a Tip function. Listen the Tip function is there ... because they have it for UberTaxi ... so all they have to do is flip the switch and enable it for the rest of us. In the meantime, maybe I should use a Square reader to let people tip via cc direct


----------



## jiwagon

Ziggy said:


> We don't have Black in Austin; but many of my Select pax have money and they love to tip. In fact, I had a pax today (who I've taken before) ride was $30, he tipped $20 ... and asked me to ask Uber to add a Tip function for riders ... cause he loves to tip, but hates carrying cash. *previous $30ish ride he also gave me $20 tip ... and once again asked for a Tip function. Listen the Tip function is there ... because they have it for UberTaxi ... so all they have to do is flip the switch and enable it for the rest of us. In the meantime, maybe I should use a Square reader to let people tip via cc direct


I really wish Uber would replace black car with select in every market so anyone can drive, not just pros. Isn't that their business model anyway? Makes no sense


----------



## Lou W

Rates up soon.


----------



## Emp9

i get plenty of bartenders , one even bragged about how much tips he made, i have gotten $0 tips from bartenders i have picked up at least 10 or so this month.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I could just see a waiter/waitress not getting tipped, and then yell out "Hey Cedric and Bob" This guy won't tip the waitress. Bob replies "WHO! who! won't tip the waitress, I TIP THE WAITRESS, HE TIPS THE WAITRESS!, .........


----------



## Scenicruiser

Bartenders, that are bartenders, tip. Bartenders that are actors, screenwriters, novelists, photographers, and journalists don't seem to.


----------



## Jose_A

Whenever I know I'm going to need an uber ride, I always carry a few $1's in my pocket to hand out as tips.


----------



## Oh My

Scenicruiser said:


> Bartenders, that are bartenders, tip. Bartenders that are actors, screenwriters, novelists, photographers, and journalists don't seem to.


Ha. Good point. They're all actors/ waiters, realtors/bartenders, artists/bartenders in Chicago though.


----------



## biozon

Goober said:


> We don't 'have' to tip you either.


 Oh, yes, you do.

Otherwise expect this:


----------



## Caraandmia

Should have a sign in the car "I can't make a living just relying on good rating alone"


----------



## seove

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


Funny.


----------



## THIRDEYE

Definitely an Uber issue... I get tipped 100% of the time from bartenders, waiters, strippers on Lyft. Tipped in the app when taking them to work, tipped in cash when they're going home. Never seen a dollar from a service industry Uber pax.


----------



## Viera Uber

THIRDEYE said:


> Definitely an Uber issue... I get tipped 100% of the time from bartenders, waiters, strippers on Lyft. Tipped in the app when taking them to work, tipped in cash when they're going home. Never seen a dollar from a service industry Uber pax.


Hell with the cash, I'd just take a late night lap dance from a stripper. LOL.


----------



## UberTaxPro

I read this today and found myself relating to the way this waitress feels. At least we don't have to get worried about being taxed on tips we don't get like this waitress does:
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/n-diners-leave-waitress-lol-tip-112-bill-article-1.2335995


----------



## Goober

UberTaxPro said:


> I read this today and found myself relating to the way this waitress feels. At least we don't have to get worried about being taxed on tips we don't get like this waitress does:
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/n-diners-leave-waitress-lol-tip-112-bill-article-1.2335995


Except our receipts don't go viral


----------



## Paimei

I find it astonishing that Uber drivers are complaining about tips. Wasn't Uber set up to provide cheap, "better" service that taxi company's? Didn't you guys make a conscious decision to drive for Uber? If you knew the rules going in, I don't understand the whining about non-tippers. Anyone that has ever been in the taxi or service industry knows who tips well and who does not, apparently Uber has set up a system of turning regular tipping people into non-tippers, maybe Uber drivers should switch to Lyft or a legit taxi company.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Paimei said:


> I find it astonishing that Uber drivers are complaining about tips. Wasn't Uber set up to provide cheap, "better" service that taxi company's? Didn't you guys make a conscious decision to drive for Uber? If you knew the rules going in, I don't understand the whining about non-tippers. Anyone that has ever been in the taxi or service industry knows who tips well and who does not, apparently Uber has set up a system of turning regular tipping people into non-tippers, maybe Uber drivers should switch to Lyft or a legit taxi company.


Yeah, but when we signed on, we were also promised crazy money. Money that most of us don't make in normal (full time) hours.

And, I did think people would still tip.

When I worked at Winn Dixie, there was policy that tipping was not necessary, but most of the time you helped someone out to their car, they tipped. When I worked at Starbucks, I constantly told people they didn't have to worry about tipping (when they felt bad that they didn't have cash -- this was before sbux allowed tipping on cards), and lots of people, especially regulars, still tipped.

So, yes, I find it quite surprising that people don't tip.


----------



## UberXTampa

Paimei said:


> I find it astonishing that Uber drivers are complaining about tips. Wasn't Uber set up to provide cheap, "better" service that taxi company's? Didn't you guys make a conscious decision to drive for Uber? If you knew the rules going in, I don't understand the whining about non-tippers. Anyone that has ever been in the taxi or service industry knows who tips well and who does not, apparently Uber has set up a system of turning regular tipping people into non-tippers, maybe Uber drivers should switch to Lyft or a legit taxi company.


Many times driver loses money in short trips. A better rate or tip can improve the situation. Uber is exploiting the drivers by forcing us give almost free and sometimes loser trips just so they destroy all other players from the market for an eventual market domination.
If you don't see anything wrong with this, please do not breed your kind.


----------



## Paimei

UberXTampa said:


> Many times driver loses money in short trips. A better rate or tip can improve the situation. Uber is exploiting the drivers by forcing us give almost free and sometimes loser trips just so they destroy all other players from the market for an eventual market domination.
> If you don't see anything wrong with this, please do not breed your kind.


My point is, you knew how Uber worked, correct? Why complain about it now, since their entire model is based on it. Just move to another system of ride sharing.


----------



## Paimei

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yeah, but when we signed on, we were also promised crazy money. Money that most of us don't make in normal (full time) hours.
> 
> And, I did think people would still tip.
> 
> When I worked at Winn Dixie, there was policy that tipping was not necessary, but most of the time you helped someone out to their car, they tipped. When I worked at Starbucks, I constantly told people they didn't have to worry about tipping (when they felt bad that they didn't have cash -- this was before sbux allowed tipping on cards), and lots of people, especially regulars, still tipped.
> 
> So, yes, I find it quite surprising that people don't tip.


I have seen the unreal money amounts Uber advertises, and I was taught that when something sounds to good, it probably isn't real. So, unless Uber changes its entire business model, you should driver for someone else.


----------



## XUberMike

At $19 dollars for a glass of wine or cocktail I would expect the tip TO be included as well but certainly not a a buck (usually way less) a mile and peanuts per minute charge. I mean who in their right mind thinks a 30 minute ride traveling 12 miles for $9.00 has a tip in it? Yet the same clowns will complain they only got $2.00 tip for a $19.00 glass of Merlot.


----------



## Paimei

XUberMike said:


> At $19 dollars for a glass of wine or cocktail I would expect the tip TO be included as well but certainly not a a buck (usually way less) a mile and peanuts per minute charge. I mean who in their right mind thinks a 30 minute ride traveling 12 miles for $9.00 has a tip in it? Yet the same clowns will complain they only got $2.00 tip for a $19.00 glass of Merlot.


Trust me, I agree with tipping. Some of the best tippers were always service industry people, business men, ect. Uber doesn't play that way.


----------



## DocT

I have YET to have a bartender, waitress, service industry person tip me.


----------



## JMBF831

DocT said:


> I have YET to have a bartender, waitress, service industry person tip me.


It's amazing to me. I've had at least 4 separate occasions where they're telling me how they're servers or even bragging to one another "I got a $50 tip on that table you passed up." And then, at the end of the ride...Not a dollar sent my way. I don't get it.


----------



## JeffB

It's simple. Everyone thinks that Uber drivers are raking in the money. And here is the sad part of that... it's the driver's own fault. Too many drivers let their egos take over when talking to passengers, inflating their own earnings. Come on... admit it... you've all done it at some point.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Paimei said:


> My point is, you knew how Uber worked, correct? Why complain about it now, since their entire model is based on it. Just move to another system of ride sharing.


What system in Houston would you suggest?


----------



## UberXTampa

JeffB said:


> It's simple. Everyone thinks that Uber drivers are raking in the money. And here is the sad part of that... it's the driver's own fault. Too many drivers let their egos take over when talking to passengers, inflating their own earnings. Come on... admit it... you've all done it at some point.


In my experience, if pax asked "how's business?" And you don't respond with a very positive and upbeat statement, you definitely get low ratings. Especially the cheapskates riding minimum fares try to justify their trips that makes us lose money with the "lie" that we make too much money anyway, so, one loser trip should not make a difference. 
Since it is customer service business, some drivers might try to keep customers happy by propagating a lie and telling the pax "business is great".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

JMBF831 said:


> It's amazing to me. I've had at least 4 separate occasions where they're telling me how they're servers or even bragging to one another "I got a $50 tip on that table you passed up." And then, at the end of the ride...Not a dollar sent my way. I don't get it.


I'm going to start asking anyone who clearly receives tips if an Uber driver has written "5 stars" in lieu of a tip yet. When they ask what I mean I'll tell them there is this movement among drivers to stop tipping ANYONE in order to publicize their plight.

I'll tell them they don't have to worry about me doing it to them as I can't afford to eat/go out and i don't agree with not tipping but don't be surprised if it happens.

Curious to see what they'll say/do.


----------



## JMBF831

UberXTampa said:


> In my experience, if pax asked "how's business?" And you don't respond with a very positive and upbeat statement, you definitely get low ratings. Especially the cheapskates riding minimum fares try to justify their trips that makes us lose money with the "lie" that we make too much money anyway, so, one loser trip should not make a difference.
> Since it is customer service business, some drivers might try to keep customers happy by propagating a lie and telling the pax "business is great".


I've been using TAG lately, hasn't had any affect, yet!

"So, how is your night going? Busy?"

Me: Going pretty good so far, tips have been pretty good so that always helps! How has your night been?


----------



## UberXTampa

JMBF831 said:


> I've been using TAG lately, hasn't had any affect, yet!
> 
> "So, how is your night going? Busy?"
> 
> Me: Going pretty good so far, tips have been pretty good so that always helps! How has your night been?


I don't believe it impacts the tips.

It helps you get less low ratings. Because you are happy!

You don't want to buy ice-cream from a server that hates his job, right?

Same thing with us. If we act like we hate our jobs or we are not happy for some reason, they will rate us low.

I mostly mention the good parts of it and leave it there if they ask.


----------



## SCdave

I've had service industry workers tip me, but most don't.


----------



## AshyLarry81

For those of you who drive for both Lyft and Uber, do servers/bartenders tip any better on Lyft than with Uber? I got this one restaurant server as a pax yesterday who 1) made me wait 4 minutes to get ready 2) made me wait an additional 10+ minutes at Panera while she picked up her lunch. ***** didn't leave a tip either. So glad I 3 starred her ass (which is pretty generous now that I think about it) so I don't have to drive her again. If her restaurant wasn't an hour away, I would be more than happy to go to that restaurant and leave her no tip with a 5-star message.


----------



## UberXTampa

Many service sector people that don't tip Uber driver and still use Uber every day end up getting low ratings and can no longer get a ride as Uber pax. 
They take Lyft instead. They still don't tip in Lyft.


----------



## gprimr1

One thing I loved about Japan when I was there, no tipping. In Japan, you can actually offend someone by tipping them.


----------



## SCdave

gprimr1 said:


> One thing I loved about Japan when I was there, no tipping. In Japan, you can actually offend someone by tipping them.


Yes but they have a Bonus System (Summer and Winter Bonuses), the semi-annual bonuses are adjusted by the company each year depending on business climate (Small to Corporate/Government Agencies), and are not "required" but customary.

Like a semi-annual really big tip from the employer to the employee.


----------



## Nick781

I got tipped by a waitress it was late night and she was a close trip she gave me five bucks. You can't judge all of them. Stupid is in every group!


----------



## debalzac

For me, no more water, no more gum, no more car wash twice a week, no more out of my car to carry your luggages.
you tip you have 5*. You don't tip you have 3*~4*.
You make me wait for 3 to 5 mn you have 2*. 
You are low rate i cancel.
It is what it is.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

Too funny. I drove (separately) a bartender and a waitress home and neither tipped.


----------



## UberXTampa

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Too funny. I drove (separately) a bartender and a waitress home and neither tipped.


And you know why that is: you are the only one out of the 3 of you making that proverbial $90k/year!


----------



## Huberis

If service industry people aren't tipping you, then who from time to time is? Are the people who tip you simply not reading the fine print of Uber's propaganda or what? People in the service industry and blue collar workers are typically among the best tippers from my experience. I also find that most college students are decent to good tippers, once they get past freshman year. College freshman are by far the worst tippers of all college students. Once they get a year under their belt, they tip just fine.

The Big Hoss Travis man really needs to stop telling pax tips are included in the fare. I wouldn't have a problem with him proclaiming tipping isn't necessary, so long as it was made very clear that tips were not included. I wouldn't be ok with that enough to put up with it mind you.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

My best tips, and most consistent tips, come from the working class areas of the Metro Detroit area: Lincoln Park and Taylor. You make me proud Downriver area!


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

I'm driving just for some supplemental income and I have the available time. God bless each of you who drive full-time for a living. I have a renewed respect for this area of the service industry.


----------



## Purple Monkey

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


----------



## Purple Monkey

If I don't get a tip, I give the rider a 2 star rating. Period.


----------



## ColdRider

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Plus the customer gets to "shaft" you after they leave your car and doesn't have to look you in the eye. It makes them feel anonymous.


It's a great feeling by the way


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Uber made not tipping cool .


----------



## Purple Monkey

I pick up a guy at his house, load up his suitcase in my trunk and off we go to the airport. 5 minutes into the trip, he says "Hey, we really need to hustle. My flight leaves in 35 minutes!" What! And this is at morning rush hour. I bob and weave my way through traffic, he compliments me on my Indy-like driving skills and get him to the airport with minutes to spare. I get out, unload his luggage, and thanks me for getting him there safely. And.......wait for it........"you were great! 5 stars for you!" No tip.
I give him 1 star for putting me through all the rush for a net $11 fare. Thanks Uber, for planting that no tipping needed seed.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Purple Monkey said:


> I pick up a guy at his house, load up his suitcase in my trunk and off we go to the airport. 5 minutes into the trip, he says "Hey, we really need to hustle. My flight leaves in 35 minutes!" What! And this is at morning rush hour. I bob and weave my way through traffic, he compliments me on my Indy-like driving skills and get him to the airport with minutes to spare. I get out, unload his luggage, and thanks me for getting him there safely. And.......wait for it........"you were great! 5 stars for you!" No tip.
> I give him 1 star for putting me through all the rush for a net $11 fare. Thanks Uber, for planting that no tipping needed seed.


can you leave comments so other uber drivers know? b/c that is seriously effed up.

anytime i need to get somewhere quick i'll tell the taxi if he gets me there in x i'll double the fare.

because for taxis, it doesn't matter if there is traffic and they're sitting ducks, the meter runs and they get paid.

if uber had the option to tip...


----------



## melxjr

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


Best thread yet, I'm gonna start asking if they use a rideshare service and how they like it.


----------



## Uberselectguy

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


Bottom line is you work for a company that discourages tipping, just like Burger King. When was the last time you tipped the crew at Burger King?
Fact is Waitresses, Waiters and Bar Keeps FOUGHT for their status and tips over the past decades. They work physically harder than you, must know their trade better than you, take more flak from the public than you and .. In general are more professional.
Once Uber drivers wake up, speak out publicly and act more professional collectively you just might get that extra " thank you".

Don't forget, Uber tells the public you make $80 grand a year part time. In their eyes you are overpaid.


----------



## Goober

Uberselectguy said:


> Bottom line is you work for a company that discourages tipping, just like Burger King. When was the last time you tipped the crew at Burger King?
> Fact is Waitresses, Waiters and Bar Keeps FOUGHT for their status and tips over the past decades. They work physically harder than you, must know their trade better than you, take more flak from the public than you and .. In general are more professional.
> Once Uber drivers wake up, speak out publicly and act more professional collectively you just might get that extra " thank you".
> 
> Don't forget, Uber tells the public you make $80 grand a year part time. In their eyes you are overpaid.


Tldr


----------



## LAsouthpaw

So, I pick up a bartender, who tells me what a great busy night he had, and wants me to take him to rite aid so he can buy some crap, and I gotta sit in my car for like 7 minutes with my thumb up my ass for less than minimum wage, and then this ***** doesn't tip me? 
These anuses expect us to walk to them, and they take 35 seconds to pour some liquid in a glass, and they expect a dollar or 2 for that, but I have to use my car and my gas and drive 5 minutes to come get them, take them to the store, wait for them, then take them to their door for a whopping $3 before expenses? 

No more. Bartenders now get jack sheet from me from now on.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Purple Monkey said:


> I pick up a guy at his house, load up his suitcase in my trunk and off we go to the airport. 5 minutes into the trip, he says "Hey, we really need to hustle. My flight leaves in 35 minutes!" What! And this is at morning rush hour. I bob and weave my way through traffic, he compliments me on my Indy-like driving skills and get him to the airport with minutes to spare. I get out, unload his luggage, and thanks me for getting him there safely. And.......wait for it........"you were great! 5 stars for you!" No tip.
> I give him 1 star for putting me through all the rush for a net $11 fare. Thanks Uber, for planting that no tipping needed seed.


Ha.. I'd say something like that rush service costs extra. Oh and by the way, dear pax, if you want 5 stars it's $5 per star.


----------



## Purple Monkey

A couple of weeks ago, I started giving the maximum of 4 stars to pax. 5 stars if they tipped. If they're late once I arrive and they don't tip they get 2 stars.


----------



## Goo11280

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


I do both. Drive and serve. I don't expect tips when I drive. It's like my own business when I drive. You don't tip the owners. Cabbies don't make 75% of the fare


----------



## JMBF831

For the people that don't get it, the reason you should only give a 5 star rating to a cash tipper is so that we can see a rating and have a good idea as to whether they will tip or not. That makes a big difference to most drivers I am sure. I don't mind driving out to get somebody if I know they are going to cash tip...


----------



## SCdave

Goo11280 said:


> I do both. Drive and serve. I don't expect tips when I drive. It's like my own business when I drive. You don't tip the owners. Cabbies don't make 75% of the fare


I don't even know where to start...sigh


----------



## OK_NatureDog

RyBro said:


> I think a lot of people think the tip is not expected or included or whatever. If they knew they were expected to tip, as per a taxi (15-20%) they would. Of course not everyone, but many more than now. Is there a way we can get the word out to people?


Riders think that tips are included and that they don't have to tip because that is what Uber tells them! Uber cites not having to tip as one of the benefits of using Uber. I just began driving a couple of months ago. In the instructions of how to be an Uber driver it tells you what to say to stop somebody who is trying to tip you!


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Here's an idea, engage in a conversation about Uber, all most all pax will gladly chat about the service. Talk about the affordability of uber compaired to triditional cabs as the pax will certainly agree, then tell the pax,"even if uber adds the tip feature to the app. It will still be affordable" (you could throw in a "wouldn't you agree"). It may spark a response such as " oh I thought the tip was already included " thus opening the door for correction and possible tips.
Another phrase worth spouting within the triditional cab part of the conversation , "cabs cost 3 times as much plus they get tips"....


----------



## Goo11280

LAsouthpaw said:


> So, I pick up a bartender, who tells me what a great busy night he had, and wants me to take him to rite aid so he can buy some crap, and I gotta sit in my car for like 7 minutes with my thumb up my ass for less than minimum wage, and then this ***** doesn't tip me?
> These anuses expect us to walk to them, and they take 35 seconds to pour some liquid in a glass, and they expect a dollar or 2 for that, but I have to use my car and my gas and drive 5 minutes to come get them, take them to the store, wait for them, then take them to their door for a whopping $3 before expenses?
> 
> No more. Bartenders now get jack sheet from me from now on.


Omg then do another job and quit


----------



## Goo11280

SCdave said:


> I don't even know where to start...sigh


That's what he/she says too about you I'm sure


----------



## SCdave

Goo11280 said:


> Omg then do another job and quit


Would you Tip a Taxi Cab Driver?


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Goo11280 said:


> I do both. Drive and serve. I don't expect tips when I drive. It's like my own business when I drive. You don't tip the owners. Cabbies don't make 75% of the fare


 With all do respect, Cabbies don't use their own car, don't pay for their gas, don't pay for their insurance, don't pay for their car wash, don't get to their rider in just minutes, and certainly don't make only $3.00 on a short ride. In addition, the taxi fare is 75% higher in most cases. So what ever piece of that fare they get, they get plus a tip.
So am I to understand that if someone offers you a tip, you say no sir/mam, I'm the owner of this car, and owners don't get tips. Hogwash


----------



## Goo11280

When I'm in them I do. They don't make anywhere near 75% of the wage. They make 30% or something relative to that. Do you tip owners of a bar? If you do you shouldn't. You tipped them by coming in and ordering their drinks and food


----------



## Goober

Goo11280 said:


> When I'm in them I do. They don't make anywhere near 75% of the wage. They make 30% or something relative to that. Do you tip owners of a bar? If you do you shouldn't. You tipped them by coming in and ordering their drinks and food


This thread is so long because we all stopped tipping all restaurant and bar staff. Lol why wld we tip the owner??


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Goo11280 said:


> When I'm in them I do. They don't make anywhere near 75% of the wage. They make 30% or something relative to that. Do you tip owners of a bar? If you do you shouldn't. You tipped them by coming in and ordering their drinks and food


I personally dont know but are you saying cabbies make relatively 30% of the fare?


----------



## SCdave

Goo11280 said:


> When I'm in them I do. They don't make anywhere near 75% of the wage. They make 30% or something relative to that. Do you tip owners of a bar? If you do you shouldn't. You tipped them by coming in and ordering their drinks and food


I personally Tip all service workers. I don't ask or know who the owner is. If the owner is the bartender (quite possible), she gets a tip. If the owner is a waitress, she gets a tip. If the owner is a hairdresser/stylist, she gets a tip.

You ask bartenders, waitresses, and stylist if they are owners before you tip?


----------



## FlDriver

Goober said:


> You'd think...
> 
> Two regular wait persons, one bartender, and many more to work or after their shifts...none of them are tipping.


Maybe it's your attitude. They are the most generous tippers in my experience, if you consider a $5 tip for an $8 ride to be generous. I do.


----------



## Goober

FlDriver said:


> Maybe it's your attitude. They are the most generous tippers in my experience, if you consider a $5 tip for an $8 ride to be generous. I do.


Don't get me wrong, some of my best tips come from waitstaff/bartenders...it's just that 1/10 are tipping. Lyft is another story...most who use lyft from the service industry use lyft just so they can tip and tip like $5 on top of the minimum.


----------



## DieselkW

I had the opportunity to stiff a waitress - recognized her right off the bat. Told her I drove her to work last week, she said "I remember you". 
Wife wouldn't let me, told me not to be "rude". I asked her if she thought it was rude to be stiffed by someone that works for tips and she said "two wrongs..."

I wrote on the tip line * * * * * but then put 20% on the credit card up at the register.

I usually tip cash .... but this was a good compromise. She still got her tip money, but hopefully spent a few minutes stewing over it. My wife is right, no sense in lowering myself to Travis' level.


----------



## ColdRider

DieselkW said:


> I had the opportunity to stiff a waitress - recognized her right off the bat. Told her I drove her to work last week, she said "I remember you".
> Wife wouldn't let me, told me not to be "rude". I asked her if she thought it was rude to be stiffed by someone that works for tips and she said "two wrongs..."
> 
> I wrote on the tip line * * * * * but then put 20% on the credit card up at the register.
> 
> I usually tip cash .... but this was a good compromise. She still got her tip money, but hopefully spent a few minutes stewing over it. My wife is right, no sense in lowering myself to Travis' level.


8====D

Imagine leaving that on the tip line lmao!


----------



## tipster

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> 
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.
> 
> Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


----------



## tipster

How can Anybody Walk into a restaurant or a bar Or a car And not leave a tip ?If you can't tip - Then you shouldn't go . I can't even imagine ordering a beer And not leaving a dollar - Sorry but this is definitely a millennium issue - Not tipping for services Is bullshit


----------



## DieselkW

tipster said:


> Not tipping for services Is bullshit


Imagine a restaurant with a little folded sign on the table that says exactly what each and every Uber rider is told: "Tipping is not required".

Do you think 99% of diners will stiff their server because they were told exactly what they wanted to hear? "Oh, this is one of those establishments that discourages tipping, and the prices are better!"

Don't blame the passengers, blame Uber.


----------



## Feisal Mo

tipster said:


> How can Anybody Walk into a restaurant or a bar Or a car And not leave a tip ?If you can't tip - Then you shouldn't go . I can't even imagine ordering a beer And not leaving a dollar - Sorry but this is definitely a millennium issue - Not tipping for services Is bullshit


Maybe they put "stupid chips" in Millennium's brains at birth. More likely, they insert them themselves.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

This is why you don't get tips working for uber. They tell the customers not to. Customers have it embedded in their brains that they don't have to tip their uber driver, so they don't. No point in driving yourself crazy about this because it's most likely never going to change.

*DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?*
You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.

https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


----------



## Feisal Mo

sent email to uber asking them to remove the URL "do i need to tip my driver". Asking them this is not fair on their partners. We need to be tipped. I will update you guys. I know i will get a typical canned response.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

I'm going to start riding around with a bouncer co-pilot. 

He'll open doors, load luggage and collect tips as we near a destination.


----------



## Feisal Mo

Below is response from uber in regards to this email i sent them yesterday. Their response, typical canned response....I give up.

"We drivers appreciate tips from customers. Stop telling the customers 'no need to tip'. At best, the below information is misleading, and at worst, an outright theft from drivers.
Thank you,

DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?
You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip."

Good day, XXXXX!

Thank you for reaching out. Sorry about the confusion here.

With Uber, there is no need to tip. Once you arrive at your destination, the fare is automatically charged to the rider's credit card on file, for a cashless and seamless experience.

Riders are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any driver-partner who provides them transportation services. Gratuities are voluntary and if a rider attempts to tip, drivers are of course free to accept it.

Should you have questions and concerns, feel free to email us back if you need further assistance. You can find more information on this and more common questions at our self help page.

Best,

*XXXXXXX*
help.uber.com


----------



## select_this

check this guy out, he has a show on TRU now. interesting information and makes sense


----------



## bitonio

Feisal Mo said:


> Below is response from uber in regards to this email i sent them yesterday. Their response, typical canned response....I give up.
> 
> "We drivers appreciate tips from customers. Stop telling the customers 'no need to tip'. At best, the below information is misleading, and at worst, an outright theft from drivers.
> Thank you,
> 
> DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?
> You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip."
> 
> Good day, XXXXX!
> 
> Thank you for reaching out. Sorry about the confusion here.
> 
> With Uber, there is no need to tip. Once you arrive at your destination, the fare is automatically charged to the rider's credit card on file, for a cashless and seamless experience.
> 
> Riders are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any driver-partner who provides them transportation services. Gratuities are voluntary and if a rider attempts to tip, drivers are of course free to accept it.
> 
> Should you have questions and concerns, feel free to email us back if you need further assistance. You can find more information on this and more common questions at our self help page.
> 
> Best,
> 
> *XXXXXXX*
> help.uber.com


I am starting to have a feeling that there is no customers service that is actually answering our questions to uber. I think it is automated to read our email and use trigger words from our emails in order to generate a reply. Sometime you get the exact reply word for word and punctuation. You get the feeling that you are talking to a robot.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Goober said:


> I drive way too many of them without getting tipped...
> We don't 'have' to tip you either.Might even ask them if they tip their 'ubers' before stiffing them.


_"How long have you been bartending/serving [here/there]?"_ -- reply --
_"Cool. How do you feel about a customer when they don't tip you?"_

I've never been a fan of passaive-aggressive behavior, but 'driving Uber' + 'honesty and directness' are not necessariliy in our best interest.


----------



## sicky

I rarely get tipped with Uber, but it will not affect my tipping behavior with other industries. If I am unwilling to tip, I shouldn't be eating at the restaurant. If I don't tip, I am stooping to the level of my entitled riders. I never want to become one of them.


----------



## Bill Wirth

Just ask the waiter or bartender if they use uber? I'm they say yes, stiff them!!!!! I've had 1 bartender who tipped me and 1 waitress but I've picked up bartenders and groups of waitresses and have been completely stiffed! I've picked up rich people at hotels who let the door guy load their luggage and not tip. So I've tipped the guy for them. I think uber has been bad for the whole service industry and the college kids who are in cohoots with uber are just cheap sobs.


----------



## JMBF831

Part of the problem is that some think the tip is "included" when we as drivers know it's not. Whenever someone brings this up, "Is the tip included" or "I thought it was included" I always say:

There is absolutely no tip included, in fact you should look at your receipt that is e-mailed to you when the trip is over. This charge is only based on miles and time. There is no 1o or 20 % multiplier tacked onto the end. 

I even had one person say, "Yeah, I didn't think it was because I looked at the receipt and didn't see the 20% I thought I had included. I was wondering about that."

So part of the problem is some of the people who care and do want to tip think it's already included. Once again, it's up to us drivers to educate our customers. Thanks, Uber!


----------



## SJH

I'm going to make up business cards that say "Thank you for your great service. As an Uber driver, I tip for service. Please do the same. Contrary to popular belief, tip is not included nor is it available to do so on the app. Tip is never required or needed but I still do anyway. It's the polite thing to do. Better yet, switch to xxxx with this code, and get $X in free rides" Of course, I'll have to use both sides of the card. I never really got this heated until I posted that I drove one of the OC Housewives and had no clue who she was because I don't watch the show until her date told me. My FB friends all said "Hope she left a good tip". Of course I had to tell them that 99% of pax don't tip and neither did she or her date. I really thought about not tipping wait staff until this came up a few weeks ago. I've only been driving 4 months.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

I figure when they hand you the bill you conduct this conversation:

Question: Have you ever used Uber?
If yes: Do you tend to tip your driver?
If they answer yes: Thank you. THEN tip the waiter/waitress.
If they answer no: Write "0.00" for tip and hand the check back to them.

Point will be taken.

Only do this at restaurants you do not intend to re-visit.


----------



## wk1102

Subauber14 said:


> I actually did it Saturday night. Went to a local mexican joint where I had dropped a bartender off 3 times with no tip. When I sat at the bar she noticed me said "hey how's it going" I ate had two margaritas paid the bill left no tip. I'll probably see her this week and then we will discuss...


So, have you driven him since?


----------



## wk1102

Goober said:


> People just don't understand the expenses...So what if we don't have to pay a flat out fee to a taxi company?...taxi drivers don't have to provide their own depreciation, insurance, etc. ad. infinitum.
> 
> I can easily put 200 miles on in a day, that trumps the $100/day expense taxi drivers pay!


I don't understand what the expenses should have to do with tipping.

We basically provide the same service as a taxi, for a cheaper price and usually in a more comfortable environment.


----------



## OK_NatureDog

The attitude Uber has towards tipping has made me more aware of others in the same position as us. One of the pizza places that delivers doesn't have a delivery charge so I always made sure to tip them. But when I got pizza from this other place that did have a $3.50 delivery charge, I didn't tip since I assumed that was what the delivery charge was for. But the last time I placed an order with them I thought to ask how much of the delivery charge does the driver get. The person taking my order seemed a little surprised by my question but told me they get $1. So if I don't tip, it is just the poor working person driving their own car who gets screwed!


----------



## ElChavo8

You have given me an idea. Whenever I go out to eat. I am going to leave on the tip line "UberX Don't get tipped". Maybe if we all do that, then we will get noticed!


----------

